# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Μεταφορά  internet  σε μικρή  απόσταση  χωρίς  οπτική  επαφή.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Θέλω  να  μεταφέρω  internet  σε  μια  απόσταση  150μ.  το  πολύ  χωρίς  οπτική  επαφή,είναι  ένα  υπόγειο  και  έχει  μεσοτοιχία  μια  μεγάλη  πολυκατοικία  μπροστά  απο  το  σημείο  που  θέλουμε  να  πάρουμε,   απο  τη  ταράτσα  της  πολυκατοικίας  (που  είναι  το  υπόγειο)  έχουμε  οπτική  επαφή  με  το  σημείο  που  θα  πάρουμε  απόσταση  υπογείου  απο  ταράτσα  περίπου  40  μέτρα,  υποθέτω  πως  είναι  απαγορευτική  η  απόσταση  να  μπεί  acces point  με  εξωτερική  κατευθυντική  κεραία   η οποία  θα  ανέβει  στη  ταράτσα  τί  λύση  προτείνετε?

----------


## stinger

η αποσταση ταρατσας με το δικτυο που θελεις να πιασεις ποσο ειναι??
μια λυση θα ηταν να ριξεις καλωδιο δικτυου απο την ταρατσα μεχρι το υπογειο που ειναι 40 μετρα και στην ταρατσα να βαλεις μια κεραια π.χ ubnt locom2 σε διαμορφωση client που θα πιασει το σημα του ecces point ...απο εκει και περα το σημα το κανεις οτι θελεις στο υπογειο ειτε wifi ειτε το χρησιμοποιεις ethernet

επειδη τον τελευταιο καιρο απο τις ubnt που εχω αγορασει εχω διαπιστωσει πως το filmware δεν τους επιτρεπει να συνδεθουν με ολα τα δικτυα που βλεπουν...αναφερομαι στις ubnt nano locom2...στις πιο παλιες κεραιες που εχω δεν ειχαν αυτο το προβλημα

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> η αποσταση ταρατσας με το δικτυο που θελεις να πιασεις ποσο ειναι??
> μια λυση θα ηταν να ριξεις καλωδιο δικτυου απο την ταρατσα μεχρι το υπογειο που ειναι 40 μετρα και στην ταρατσα να βαλεις μια κεραια π.χ ubnt locom2 σε διαμορφωση client που θα πιασει το σημα του ecces point ...απο εκει και περα το σημα το κανεις οτι θελεις στο υπογειο ειτε wifi ειτε το χρησιμοποιεις ethernet
> 
> επειδη τον τελευταιο καιρο απο τις ubnt που εχω αγορασει εχω διαπιστωσει πως το filmware δεν τους επιτρεπει να συνδεθουν με ολα τα δικτυα που βλεπουν...αναφερομαι στις ubnt nano locom2...στις πιο παλιες κεραιες που εχω δεν ειχαν αυτο το προβλημα



 -Η απόσταση ταράτσας  δικτύου  είναι  100 μέτρα  περίπου  με  οπτική  επαφή,  η  κεραία  που  αναφέρεις  να  υποθέσω  ότι  είναι  αναμεταδότης  μπορεί  να  ρυθμιστεί  να  έχει  έξοδο  μόνο  καλωδιακή  και όχι  ασύρματη  δεν  πρέπει  να  έχει και  τροφοδοσία?

----------


## stinger

αν ειναι 100 μετρα μπορεις να το πιασεις με προυποθεσεις....η κεραια εχει τροφοδοσια και δεδομενα απο το utp cat5 καλωδιο της μεσω POE ...αυτο που θελεις να κανεις γινεται παντως...ενδεικτικ;α σου δειχνω την κεραια 
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/5102889/Ubi...n-Loco-M2.html

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Το ΡΟΕ  τι είναι  μπορείς να  παραθέσεις  κάποιο λινκ?

----------


## kioan

> -Το ΡΟΕ  τι είναι  μπορείς να  παραθέσεις  κάποιο λινκ?



Είναι το Power over Ethernet και σου επιτρέπει να τροφοδοτείς την απομακρυσμένη συσκευή μέσω του ίδιου καλωδίου που έχεις για το Ethernet. Για παράδειγμα αν η απομακρυσμένη συσκευή είναι πάνω σε μια ταράτσα, δεν χρειάζεται να ψάχνεις πρίζες εκεί, ούτε να στέλνεις 220V.

Συνήθως πολλές συσκευές δεν έχουν την κανονική υλοποίηση του PoE, αλλά το λεγόμενο passive-PoE το οποίο απλώς δίνει τάση μέσω κάποιου splitter στα αχρησιμοποίητα ζεύγη του Ethernet, (δηλαδή χωρίς κάποιο negotiation που απαιτεί το κανονικό πρότυπο)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Δηλαδή  μπορώ  να  πάρω  απο  το  modem -router  ένα  καλώδιο  ethernet  να  το  βγάλω έξω  στο  μπαλκονι  και  μέσω  αυτού  να  περάσω  data και  τροφοδοσία  για  τη  κεραία.

----------


## VirusX2

> Δηλαδή  μπορώ  να  πάρω  απο  το  modem -router  ένα  καλώδιο  ethernet  να  το  βγάλω έξω  στο  μπαλκονι  και  μέσω  αυτού  να  περάσω  data και  τροφοδοσία  για  τη  κεραία.



Ναι, ακριβώς γι αυτό τον λόγο έγινε το POE. Φυσικά με κατάλληλο adapter έτσι, μην πας και κόψεις κανένα καλώδιο utp και κουμπώσεις πάνω τροφοδοσία. Έχει άπειρο υλικό και οδηγούς για το πως γίνεται. η γενική ιδέα του POE(Passive) δίνετε παρακάτω:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75742

----------


## Dimi

Καλησπέρα στο forum...
Λίγο διαφορετικό είναι το δικό μου πρόβλημα.
Από τον 1ο όροφο του σπιτιού θέλω να ανεβάσω το Ίντερνετ στην ταράτσα κι από εκεί να το στείλω ασύρματα απέναντι καμιά 20αριά μέτρα, στο γραφείο μου.
Η απόσταση 1ου ορόφου και ταράτσας είναι περίπου 5 μέτρα και θα χρησιμοποιήσω καλώδιο ethernet, παίρνοντας το ίντερνετ από το router του ΟΤΕ, που βρίσκεται στον 1ο όροφο. Από την ταράτσα μπορώ να συνδέσω το καλώδιο σε άλλο router (ασύρματο) και να το εκπέμψω απέναντι, στα 20 μέτρα; 
Είναι σωστός αυτός ο τρόπος και τι router θα χρειαστώ;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την όποια απάντηση

----------


## mikemtb

Εφόσον είναι μόνο 20 μέτρα, οτιδήποτε έχει 1 ethernet και Wi-Fi θα παίξει. Προσοχή στο dhcp να έχεις μόνο 1 ενεργό στο δίκτυο σου.
Αμα ρίξεις εναέριο καλώδιο θα φαίνεται λογικά, μην το κάνεις 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

